# is mi piston 3 for bass lover?



## yashxxx (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys I need a new iem under 1k.
I am a bass lover.1 year back digit members suggested me to get denon ah-260 and I liked it.
Now I need something new. so should I get piston 3 for bass?


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

yashxxx said:


> Hi guys I need a new iem under 1k.
> I am a bass lover.1 year back digit members suggested me to get denon ah-260 and I liked it.
> Now I need something new. so should I get piston 3 for bass?


Under 2k? Then yes.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2015)

Your budget? Piston is a great IEM and not only for Bass per se.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 2, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Your budget? Piston is a great IEM and not only for Bass per se.



Its 1k and i love bass so the iem should be like that only.
Any suggestions?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2015)

Get the Piston 3. It has bass , details and a good soundstage. It sounds as good as a 5 times more expensive IEM sounds.


----------



## teaj (Aug 2, 2015)

Try KZ ED9. A lot of people are suggesting it on HeadFi. For 750rs its one of the best IEMs for price/performance.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 2, 2015)

[MENTION=5739]Incinerator[/MENTION] have you heard its sound(piston 3)?

 [MENTION=303660]teaj[/MENTION] have you heard its sound(kz ed9)?

Which should I buy for bass?
piston 3 or kz ed8/9?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 2, 2015)

yashxxx said:


> [MENTION=5739]Incinerator[/MENTION] have you heard its sound(piston 3)?
> 
> [MENTION=303660]teaj[/MENTION] have you heard its sound(kz ed9)?
> 
> ...



For bass, you should go with ED8.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2015)

[MENTION=145618]yashxxx[/MENTION] I own the Piston 3 and its superb. I own IEMs like klipsch custom 3 , Sleek audio sa6 ,  Cayin amp, Fiio k2, etc etc and a lotta headphones too ( onkyo,audio technica, phillips,sennheiser,jvc etc etc ) apart from a dedicated stereo system and a ht system.... So trust me I know my stuff and the thing called audio.

I'm hearing good things about Knowledge IEMs but havnt heard them yet.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2015)

Knowledge is kind of a under dog but they are making some good hardware.


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 2, 2015)

[MENTION=5739]Incinerator[/MENTION] wow awesome then you must buy kz ed8/9 and review it.

 [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION] [MENTION=138409]High-Fidelity[/MENTION] have you heard kz personally?


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Knowledge is kind of a under dog but they are making some good hardware.


I am more interested in Vsonic, they are hyped to oblivion these days, people are comparing them with Sony EX1000, that's a very bold claim.


----------



## teaj (Aug 3, 2015)

yashxxx said:


> [MENTION=5739]Incinerator[/MENTION] have you heard its sound(piston 3)?
> 
> [MENTION=303660]teaj[/MENTION] have you heard its sound(kz ed9)?
> 
> ...



Nope but a lot of people are recommending it.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 4, 2015)

tkin said:


> I am more interested in Vsonic, they are hyped to oblivion these days, people are comparing them with Sony EX1000, that's a very bold claim.



They are good but not EX100 good. Keeping price a factor it may be for a few but I am not in that crowd. I like a few of the offerings from Vsonic but that is indeed is a big claim.


----------

